# How many speakers will be optimal for my room (pics and dimensions inside) DTS:Neo X



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Hello, 
So my receiver (arriving this Friday) has the power and Audyssey XT 32 I wanted but it also has up to 11 speakers (2 with external amp) so since it has DTS Neo X which I read good things about (I understand it cannot match Atmos), I have been thinking, realistically how many speakers will be good for my current setting.
This is a work in progress I am putting together but screen size (12' wide) and Subwoofers behind the couch will not be changed so I am trying to figure out what my options are if any. I feel the ceiling is just to low maybe and the room not wide enough to work well with too many speakers but maybe I am wrong.
Anyways...
The room is 14'-4" wide. The ceiling is around 7'-11" tall. I am sitting at an extreme 1:1 ration from the screen so 12'..my wife and I love the extra immersive experience of the screen size and subs behind us! Of course I would love 4K but one day... 

So the Front speakers and Center are at 8' away from Main Centered sitting position. The Rear surround are also at 8' away while the side speakers are at 6'-5" 

Do you guys think I will benefit at all from adding extra speakers for 9.3 or 11.3 even (also thinking about a future Atmos upgrade)? I do not own the house (not sure if I will buy it eventually or move) so for now, this will be as good as it gets aside from covering the rest of the ceiling with plastic and more black fabric plus beautifying it as much as possible.

Please let me know what you think!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi, keep in mind that DTS Nero x is not really a standard and no movies have any encoding for it. The DTS Nero will guess as to where things need to go. 
In your room you might be pleasantly surprised as to how good just the basic 7.1 mix will be as that's the maximum amount of channels that's encoded on a movie.


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

I understand but compared to DTS Neo and the DSX , I have read good comments about it plus eventually I will go to Atmos so I thought it would be nice to at least give it a try but I am not sure if the size of the room is not really fit even for Atmos....


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The challenge is Atmos recommends speakers in the ceiling and DTSx says to have them around the room. Neither are ideal for the other format.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Setup like that if want the side speakers to be level with the other channels and have just two heights for atoms above mlp


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

As you can see the sides are above the rest as I was testing but I was actually going to ask about that indeed as I feel sometimes that panning sounds sound wrong because of that even though I was always reading to keep the sides at least 2 feet above ear level. 
I will get the stands to place at normal level when I get my Rockets RS150s to replace them as well. Trying to get a Rockets only system going on or at least the main channels that is since I wont put a Rocket speaker on the ceiling..and finding them is not that easy


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I would go straight to atmos. To me it looks too small to bother with the gains from 9 or 11.3. I agree with talley for a 7.3.2, but since the ceiling is open why not try and fit 4 atmos speakers? I think that would be best. I also agree with the advice you got for surrounds at least 2' above at seated height. They need to be pointed down at the LP though. Mine are 6.5'to the tweeter, but angled down. Even with 5.1 tracks(not played in PLIIx,) I get great imaging with lots of sound effects even behind me. The side surrounds are about 1-1/2' behind the LP. For atmos I'd keep all 4 surrounds at about 5' off the floor. 
Fwiw:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallasYbarra (Aug 3, 2015)

yeah if your ceiling is open already might as well get the in ceilings up there.


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

DallasYbarra said:


> yeah if your ceiling is open already might as well get the in ceilings up there.


I would never really add "in ceiling" speakers even when I finally own my house but I guess I better stay with my 7.3 happy for now.


----------



## witchdoctor (Feb 21, 2016)

Pinpoint has mounts that allow to use on ceiling speakers. You can aslo install high on the wall near the ceiling. I have my height channels on 80 inch stands and it works great.


----------



## HomeTheater1010 (Apr 6, 2011)

Why are your Subs like that ?


----------

